
Product-building articles by PMs at major tech companies - itsrishabh
https://find.xyz/map/product-management-search-engine
======
polote
There is clearly a lack of boards/forums/websites dedicated to product
managers. But what I miss the more is a website, when we can get valuable
insights about best practices.

On HN you can get super useful information about any stack/language/framework
by reading the comments, but when you are a PM you have nowhere to get that
kind of information

~~~
adpirz
My partner is struggling with this very thing at her work, I'm curious: what
are go-to resources for PMs in terms of professional development?

~~~
rock_hard
Working with more senior PMs is the only working solution I have found.

Product Management is a very complex role...there is no straight forward
learning path today other than doing the job ,building shit and strong mentor
ship!

~~~
MrTonyD
I couldn't agree more. I had the PM title twice before I worked with some
senior PMs at a very successful Fortune 50. What a difference experience
makes. I cringe when I think about how incompetent I was in my first two PM
roles.

~~~
mud_dauber
Ditto. My first three stints (albeit with zero help from peers or mentors)
were terrible. It seems like you need a couple of epic screwups under your
belt before the patterns start to present themselves.

~~~
seekingcharlie
Would you be open to chatting to me as a mentor?

------
no6inbash
I had high hopes for /r/ProductManagement/, but it's not very active. That
said, here are a few of my favorite product management resources: \-
[https://medium.com/@johnpcutler](https://medium.com/@johnpcutler) \-
[https://www.productplan.com/blog/](https://www.productplan.com/blog/) \-
[http://firstround.com/review/](http://firstround.com/review/) \-
[https://www.kennorton.com/](https://www.kennorton.com/)

------
captain_crabs
General question I've been wondering tangentially related:

Engineers:

is working [edit: replacing 'under' with 'with' due to replies! good
clarification, didn't mean under] with a non-technical product manager a
dealbreaker for you? (Do you look to filter out places you'd work at while job
searching?)

Conversely, have you ever worked under a non-technical product manager you
loved? Would you mind sharing details about your situation?

~~~
josh2600
I was a non-engineering background PM (I dropped out of high school). I can
tell you about what I didn't know early in my career that was painful for me
then (and something I've internalized hard now): It's ok to say "I don't
know". Conversely, saying "I have the answer" when you don't is lying.

The worst thing you can do as a PM is to make a technical assertion that you
don't understand to a technical audience. You will instantly lose the
audience's respect and trust (and those things are very hard to get back). To
my mind, being technical is about actually understanding how things work such
that you can make arguments grounded in facts and experience about systems. If
you make arguments like "why don't you just rip out Mongo?" without
understanding how painful that would be, it's really hard for people to
believe in you.

Being non-technical doesn't mean opting out of technical discussions, it just
means saying "I don't know" when you don't know. This is something I see PMs
screw up all the time.

In reality, nobody knows everything, but pretending you know something when
you don't is a verifiable road to hell.

Lastly, product is about two things: intuitive narrative and fact-based
decision making. If you can't reason about your product hypotheses from first
principles and/or bring established respected metrics to the discussion, you
deserve to not be taken seriously.

~~~
simonw
> "why don't you just rip out Mongo?"

Related tip: ban the word "just" from your vocabulary. As an engineer, hearing
a non-engineer say "can't we just X" is never a positive experience. Just that
one word carries so much baggage - it's the shortest way possible to say "I
don't value your expertise or expect you to have thought this through".

Sentences with "just" in them always work better if you drop the word.

"Why don't you rip out Mongo?" \- now we can have a conversation.

"Why don't you just rip out Mongo?" \- you've just started a much more hostile
conversation entirely by accident.

------
monkeydust
Good to know there other PMs out there. I have found HN invaluable over last
few years for news discovery and insights. Not sure we need a new board just
more PM posts in this one.

------
cpeterso
Some product and business management blogs that I follow:

Google's re:Work blog:
[https://rework.withgoogle.com/](https://rework.withgoogle.com/)

Harvard Business Review (HBR) blog: [https://hbr.org/the-
latest](https://hbr.org/the-latest)

Practicing IT Project Manager blog shares curated links to project and product
management articles:
[http://blog.practicingitpm.com/](http://blog.practicingitpm.com/)

------
qnsi
Does anyone want to discuss website find.xyz? I have a hard time finding
information on the internet. As they state on their website, if you google
something it's SEO game and very often how much the article matches your
keywords and not specifically highest quality articles first.

However, I find it hard to find information on find.xyz that interests me.
When you click on tech you see a lot of Benedict's tech news (Maybe he is
investor?). Maybe the problem is the site seems to be new.

How do you find information online? I tend to find best articles here on
hackernews and on twitter, but it is very random. I wish there was a way to
find high quality articles on stuff that interests me without googling for
hours.

------
marenamm
The Women in Product community is an incredible resource. If you’re a PM and
identify as a women come join us at
[https://www.womenpm.org](https://www.womenpm.org) or
[https://m.facebook.com/profile.php?id=160194611065222&ref=co...](https://m.facebook.com/profile.php?id=160194611065222&ref=content_filter)!

------
ArtWomb
This is glorious! And actually saves me quite a bit of time. This subject
extends much deeper than the rote teaching of "soft skills" to engineers. And
is more akin to realizing one's own humanity ;)

I can also recommend a text called Product Design and Development used in the
grad-level MIT class

[http://www.ulrich-eppinger.net/](http://www.ulrich-eppinger.net/)

------
yingw787
Two sites I've found on Product Management while listening to Indie Hackers
podcasts include:

\- Product Management HQ:
[https://www.productmanagerhq.com/](https://www.productmanagerhq.com/)

\- Roadmap.com: [https://www.roadmap.com/](https://www.roadmap.com/)

I haven't used them enough to rate how good they are, though.

------
peterwwillis
It's the same with DevOps. There are very few books and thousands of articles.
I'm slowly trying to filter and categorize them so they can be reviewed and
summarized, because only a few people will ever read these things and the
information won't get to regular people.

------
3into10power5
Most of the Product related articles you see on medium or on internet are
mostly ideas or advice.

There are very few "rubber meets the road" kind of resources.

~~~
clementkao
I'm curious to learn more! I've generally been trying to write articles based
on personal experience rather than abstract frameworks or untested advice.

In your mind, what would a "rubber meets the road" kind of resource look like?
What sorts of questions would it address?

------
dawhizkid
I've been a PM for over 2 years now, and not really sure it is right for me
anymore. Anyone jump from PM to something else?

~~~
dman
What were the parts that you thought were not a great fit?

~~~
dawhizkid
It's just an extremely nebulous role and completely different from company to
company, which means you could be perceived as great in one co and terrible in
another. I find it hard to measure my own real value.

~~~
NearAP
You're right - it differs from company to company.

I think you'll enjoy the role if you are in a company where the PM drives the
feature - the PM determines what features should be implemented, does the
design (UI, logic, behavior, etc and then Dev does the technical design and
codes it).

One way to measure your value is also your ability to solve customer's
problems. By this I mean - you could have a feature/capabilities and then a
customer has a unique situation; being able to figure out how to use your
feature in a non-conventional manner or coming up with a work-around (not one
that creates a loop hole) to solve the problem can feel rewarding. The
challenge though is that it is sometimes difficult to quantify this when you
are trying to move companies

------
rahimnathwani
If you're looking for your next PM role in London, hit me up. Email address in
profile.

~~~
baxtr
Same here for Munich! :-)

------
xuesj
Thanks! It is a good article about PM, I will recommend to my friends.

------
rblion
Thanks, this is useful.

------
adwivedi9994
Agreed with the lack of resources being available. This is one of the main
reasons why we, at Pendo, launched
[https://productcraft.com/](https://productcraft.com/)

------
ct520
Great find thx for sharing

